# VAG-COM command to keep spoiler up?



## druber (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone found a VAG-COM command that will keep the retractable spoiler in the up position if you go faster than 70mph and then drop below 50mph? I want to keep the spoiler up while on track through the slower corners rather than having it go up-down-up throughout a lap.


----------

